# TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys!
Another tutorial after a long time bcoz of my exams. 
Though its not a BIG tutorial but a very small & Interesting one!

After following this tutorial, u'll get ur desired image in the context menu (the menu which appears when u right-click on desktop or explorer). See the following screenshot of my context menu:

*img468.imageshack.us/img468/1637/newpicture6zv.jpg

Now lets begin the tutorial!

1.) First d/l the attached ZIP file and extract the DLL file from it.
2.) now simply register the DLL file by giving following command:


```
regsvr32 < DLL_File_Location >
```
 i.e., if the downloaded DLL file is in D:\Image.dll , then give following command:


```
regsvr32 d:\Image.dll
```
 3.) Now see the magic. U'll get an image added to the context menu. 

4.) To remove the image simply unregister the DLL file by giving following command:


```
regsvr32 < DLL_File_Location > /u
```
 *NOTE :* If u want to change the image, simply edit the file using Resource Hacker and change the image in the file. U can add any BMP file (max size 96x96).
_( I got this DLL file a long time back, so can't remember the sitename. )_


*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !*
*Remove Save Schemes & Other Entry from Desktop Context Menu!*

*TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins*
*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2006)

Another gud tut. But how did u get that !**~._vishal._~**!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2006)

thnx!
U can add ur customized String anywhere in any menu.
For more details, u can read this tut also.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

hi vishal , im facing a problem, i tried to change the image but the image in the menu does not change , it is showing the same 'genuine windows' image

i copied image.dll provided by u in C drive , there is also one more dll file created image_original.dll and it is not getting deleted, i even tried to copy the modified image.dll in different folder but again it is showing same 'genuine windows' image


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

Its becoz u hv registered the previous image.
Try this:

1.) Unregister the previous image.dll file, by giving following commad:

regsvr32 /u _file_location_

2.) logoff, and the image will be gone from the context menu.

3.) now register the new file.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

thnx 4 quick reply:

is it necessary to log off the machine??

and what do i have to do if i wanna use image bigger than 96x96?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

U hv to log off, otherwise windows will not let u delete the file!
U can take the big image, but it'll not look good. Try it and u'll see the result


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 22, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> Another tutorial after a long time bcoz of my exams.
> Though its not a BIG tutorial but a very small & Interesting one!
> 
> ...



Just askin..Shud i take a risk after doing this stuff coz already i am paid for one of ur reshack tricks


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Just askin..Shud i take a risk after doing this stuff coz already i am paid for one of ur reshack tricks



yes u can go ahead , i have myself tried 4 or 5 times....didnt create any problems for me ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 22, 2006)

@Rakesh.... Which Reh Hack trick made you pay?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

^^
TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 22, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !



Very funny
__________
@VISHAL 

why do u make separate threads for your reshack tricks..Cant u club all ur tut in a single thread u have made..For eg i could see
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30859
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34566
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

All these are related to the same stuff of reshack then why do u make diff.. posts.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

^^
Sorry if i hurt u, but my intention was not to make fun of u or nebody else!
I just pasted the link coz aditya.shevade asked about the topic and I didnt want that ne1 face the same prob as u faced...


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 23, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> Sorry if i hurt u, but my intention was not to make fun of u or nebody else!
> I just pasted the link coz aditya.shevade asked about the topic and I didnt want that ne1 face the same prob as u faced...



Nahhhhhh its ok dude.Common i nvr thought such stuff abt getting hrt


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

thnx buddy!
thats like a good DIGITian.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx buddy!
> thats like a good DIGITian.



Thats like a gud practical human


----------

